# my new modern ASPC mare



## Norah (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi all ,

This is my new mare . She was shipped from the USA , What do you think .

EZ2Spot and Oasis were* not* the shippers


----------



## Minimor (Dec 21, 2011)

You must have been SO disappointed--not to mention quite HORRIFIED-- when she arrived in that condition!


----------



## Norah (Dec 21, 2011)

:torchUNDERSTATEMENT !!!
















I think I got all the emotion out .


----------



## Jill (Dec 21, 2011)

I am so sorry for this situation, both for you and the seller. I would be heart sick on either end of this situation, but pray your she will gain weight and recover quickly from this ordeal.


----------



## Norah (Dec 21, 2011)

Jill said:


> I am so sorry for this situation, both for you and the seller. I would be heart sick on either end of this situation, but pray your she will gain weight and recover quickly from this ordeal.



thank you



she will be a different horse soon !


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow, this is unbelievable.


----------



## Norah (Dec 22, 2011)

under the dirty matted hair ,and bones, is a beautiful dark bay with 3 socks and a star , and a fantastic high knee action.



she is a Michigan , and I love those Michigans ....even when they have fallen through the cracks ....She actually arrived last spring and this was taken when she got here . I couldnt post the photo until i decided to give her the chance to shine as she deserves. She looks better already , and now she will be comming to my place ...aka " Kistenpass Spa and Equine Resort " by May you will be able to see the reflection of your teeth in her coat, she will have that "inner glow" that comes from care , love , attention , and awesome nutrition . next topic ..... "Black sunflower seeds or Flax seed ground ??? whats better?


----------

